# The House Of Vanity - May 2015



## mockingbird (May 29, 2015)

I know its been awhile since I posted anything, but here I am with yet another awesome place I did in Feb with (*Nakedeye*) I probably wont post unless its obvious decent anymore or shows any interest to some. This was on a little trip around some rural areas. (backlog continues). I have to say I enjoyed this place and really wanted to capture this place differently than I would of done normally.
The vibe of this place was rather odd, feeling confined aswel as sad when walking around, left me with many emotions.

The piano was at the time (_now moved about_ )  wedged, so I couldn't get the usual standard piano shot but this did not damper my spirits as I went from room to room, really taking in the detail rather than the full surroundings. Children's hair on the dressing table upstairs accompanied by photos possibly of those children, while pocket watches downstairs told many an hour none correct, upstairs the floor was coming away from the wall, which made the room interesting to shoot with a sewing machine at the far end of the room, while downstairs allowed the imagination to be warped around by the items of the past, upstairs vintage corsets lay perfectly in a suitcase... Who lived here I could not tell you, but please allow these images to speak for themselves.


1 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


3 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


4 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


5 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


6 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


7 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


8 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


9 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


10 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


11 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


12 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


13 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


14 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


15 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


16 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


17 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


18 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


19 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


2 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr

It was packed, wonderful and hope I delivered


----------



## flyboys90 (May 29, 2015)

You certainly delivered,what a great time capsule so much to see.


----------



## krela (May 29, 2015)

Your posts are always decent!


----------



## mockingbird (May 29, 2015)

Thanks you two!
Like what youve done with the place Krela, new carpet


----------



## krela (May 29, 2015)

Why thank you.


----------



## UrbanX (May 29, 2015)

Amazing set as usual. Fave shot has to be the pocketwatches, but all are top notch! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (May 29, 2015)

That's quite a house!


----------



## DiggerDen (May 29, 2015)

Beautiful photos as ever. Captures the poignancy of the house in a way I can only dream of.


----------



## HughieD (May 29, 2015)

You certainly did Mockingbird...and some!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 29, 2015)

This is lovely, very nice photos, but you might wanna check your exposure! hahahaha


----------



## mockingbird (May 29, 2015)

Cheers folks and thanks Jigsaw  I know about the exposure.. it never ends!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 29, 2015)

mockingbird said:


> Cheers folks and thanks Jigsaw  I know about the exposure.. it never ends!



haha! You know im joking, I like your style


----------



## krela (May 29, 2015)

Exposure? You know we don't tolerate illegal behaviour here right?


----------



## tumble112 (May 29, 2015)

Thats an amazing report. Glad to see you haven't lost your spark.


----------



## mockingbird (May 30, 2015)

tumble1 said:


> Thats an amazing report. Glad to see you haven't lost your spark.



Thank you Tumble  if you do a house you document it right  sparks still there as always just some places are not worth the bother ive realised


----------



## ginger5092 (May 30, 2015)

Your posts are always excellent, always of interest, well done


----------



## smiler (May 30, 2015)

Nicely Done MB, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Locksley (Jun 1, 2015)

Stunning pics. It's always so sad to see someone's entire lifetime decaying away, forgotten.


----------



## Bobbrakes (Jun 1, 2015)

Brilliant,thanks.


----------

